# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Urdu Poetry((AHMAD FARAZ))

## jiya_ali

]

----------


## Muzna

good one  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...nice poem...achi hai...

jiya..there is one request...kindly avoid using images which have their site name on it... :Smile:

----------


## Khamosh

* 
aaj tak apni bay-kali ka sabab
khud bhi jaana nahi k tujhsay kahain..
* :thumbs: :thumbs:

bohat khubsoorat ghazal share ki *JIYA*!
thanks for sharing. 

*khush raheay...* :rose:

----------

